
Home sellers now use spycams to gather intel on prospective buyers - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/another-woe-for-home-buyers-is-the-house-spying-on-you-2018-03-13
======
DrScump
I seems like simple common sense that buyers' agents counsel their clients to
not express excitement or speak overly favorably about a property while inside
it, not unlike pitchers and catchers covering their mouths during mound
meetings.

